# Sexing sulcata



## Atra42o (Jun 8, 2013)

I know it's impossible to sex a sulcata this size... But after looking at some pics, I was curious... Based on the tail n anal scutes, does anyone know which direction oogway might b going in?


----------



## jeffstort (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know but I hope his shell stays smooth and hopefully someone with more knowledge will step in


----------



## Atra42o (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol thanks


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2013)

Still too early to tell. Could go either way.


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to agree with Tom.


----------



## Atra42o (Jun 8, 2013)

That's what I figured.. Thanks guys


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 8, 2013)

If I had to guess I'd say male. I'm no good at it though.


----------



## tortoise007 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would say male based off of the large tail.......


----------



## Atra42o (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok thanks guys  I thought he might b going in that direction too... We shall see... in about 5 years lol


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 11, 2013)

Atra42o said:


> Ok thanks guys  I thought he might b going in that direction too... We shall see... in about 5 years lol



I dunno, my little stinker only took 2 years to proclaim himself.


----------



## Atra42o (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol really? That would b great


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Jun 12, 2013)

It could go either way


----------



## Atra42o (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

